# What are the signs of a bad video card ??



## insdick (Dec 14, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what are the typical signs of a bad video card ?? What types of things occur prior to it going out ?  Can anyone that has replaced a video card offer any installation tips?? I'm running WinMe if that matters.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Many possibilities but I would say you notice it failing, but always better to test it in another PC.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

One easy test is to connect a known working monitor to your computer. If you don't get good video, it is typically the video card or motherboard (I've seen it be both).


----------

